# Buying package bees...



## redsquirel (May 24, 2009)

This is my 2nd year beekeeping and love it. Wondering if it is cheeper to buy packages from apiaries down south and pick them up yourself or is it the same to just buy them from a broker. I'm in Michigan. If it is cheeper to pick them up how does one go about finding a reputable apiary to buy from. I will be doing a little traveling to Florida and back this spring and it would be somewhat convenient to pick them up. Thanks for any input!


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

If you are buying a large number of packages, picking them up yourself may be economical.

For me I order between six and ten packages, form Gardner Apiaries out of Georgia, they are scheduled to ship on May 3rd and will be in my local post office by the 5th or 6th. Six mile round trip. For six package the shipping cost is around thirty dollars.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

There is a guy in Holland that brings 3 loads from Gardners and Dadant in Mi has packages don`t know where they are from so if you guys are close to either of these it could save some on shipping.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

The good news is...if you're already travelling to and from FL, any number of package suppliers are surely along your route.
The bad news is....if you haven't already ordered you may find that many of the good suppliers are already sold out.
If you're travelling through GA on I75 Rossmans are about twenty miles off the interstate in Moultrie. 
If you cut over on I16 at Macon going toward Savannah. Hardeman's are about 15 miles from the highway in Mt Vernon, Wilbanks in Claxton and Gardners in Baxley.
All are pretty reputable.
Get a copy of Bee Culture or American Bee Journal and you'll find more.
Good luck.


----------



## redsquirel (May 24, 2009)

Hey,

Thanks for the responses. I get The American Bee Journal, I will look around.

Thanks again!


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

>There is a guy in Holland that brings 3 loads from Gardners and Dadant in Mi has packages don`t know where they are from so if you guys are close to either of these it could save some on shipping. 

Dadant's is located in Albion, Michigan, just west of Jackson along I-94 x-pressway, they are getting their packages from Olivarez in California this year, orders are being taken now for delivery starting late April.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

We are getting our bees from Dadant in Mi and not all they are getting are from Ca


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

There are several several beeks who sell bees close to I-75......I'd order now though, they tend to run out quickly. I can give you more than named here if you like.


----------



## DutchBee (Jul 14, 2009)

honeyman46408 said:


> We are getting our bees from Dadant in Mi and not all they are getting are from Ca


True

I am also getting my packages from Dadant in Albion, MI. I had the choice of getting them from Gardner's in GA or from the CA supplier.

I choose Gardner's in GA. I was afraid my Bee's would be Liberals if I got them from CA and require extra feeding or something. 


 Joke


----------



## redsquirel (May 24, 2009)

LOL!!!! :lpf:

Very good point to consider, I will remember that!


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

DutchBee said:


> I choose Gardner's in GA. I was afraid my Bee's would be Liberals if I got them from CA and require extra feeding or something.


Huh, extra feeding?- I hear CA bees only nibble on lettuce and tofu. I thought GA had one of the highest obesity rates of any state? Better stock up your bee pantry good.  :lookout:


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

hey Red, Im sorry i forgot. You can try Beyond wonderful apiaries, barnett apiaries, gardner apiaries. FBM here on the forum, Skinner is not too far off. get ya more in a while


----------



## redsquirel (May 24, 2009)

Cool thanks, I'll check into them.


----------

